# BEACHWOODS, Kitty Hawk, NC (OBX) 1BR-Full Kitchen Slps 4, W/D in Foyer 7/30-8/6 $700



## Egret1986 (Jul 2, 2016)

http://www.timesharevacationsblog.com/2016/03/b/

One Bedroom/One Bathroom/Full Kitchen/Queen Bed and Sleep Sofa
July 30-August 6
$700  (No daily amenity fee) 

Email or PM with questions, to request pictures of unit, or to rent your Outer Banks week at the beach!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 10, 2016)

*Rental is available*

Fun Facts about Kitty Hawk, NC

http://www.kitty-hawk.com/fun-facts.html


----------



## lisajeannec (Jul 11, 2016)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Got it*



lisajeannec said:


> Sent you a pm



This one bedroom is still available for rent.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 16, 2016)

*Available for rent*

Outer Banks Top Attractions

http://www.outerbanks.com/top-attractions.html


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 22, 2016)

*Still Available*

$100/night for 7 nights.

Sleeps 4 with full kitchen.

Fully upgraded and renovated units.

Great onsite amenities.

Gated beach parking across from Kitty Hawk beach access.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 27, 2016)

*No Longer Available*

Rented through Craigslist for $650 for 4 nights.

Three nights available still (7/30-8/2), but I'll probably use it if no takers ($300).


----------

